# New Inflations?



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

First of all, I know almost nothing about the new/used milking machine I brought home today, but I believe the parts that you stick up to the goats' teat is called the inflation, right? I am wondering if you should get new ones if you buy a used machine? They are in good shape, the machine itself is newly refurbished, but I was thinking it wouldn't be a good idea for bio-safety for my goats' teats to touch an inflation from a farm I know relatively little about. Does straight bleach kill everything dangerous?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I would buy new just for piece of mind 
Yes inside the shell (hard outside part that goes on the teats) are the inflations 

Hope I didn't confuse you! (I think I did myself lol) 

Lynn


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok.Thanks! That is what I was thinking.
It will be January before I get to use my new machine but that will give me plenty of time to get new parts if needed. I am trying to learn the names of all the parts!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

go to parts department online..... order their free catalog and that way you have a picture to go with the part  At least that's what I did lol


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

When I buy the inflators and hard shell, I get clear as I like to see when the milk flow stops and also it's easy to see if they are clean .


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Silicon inflations are much better than the rubber ones often used for cattle. You should replace inflations at least once a year or every 1000 milkings.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks! The shells that came with the machine are clear with the white silicone inflations so I will get new ones like those.
Another question, is Surge the brand name of the milker? Or is that the type? Should I replace the surge pulsator with something else? Looking on the old threads here, it seems folks like interpulse better. Why is that?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Michelle,My inflators are whitish , so put your finger inside and if you can see it thru the inflator,you may want to wait on replacing them to see if you can see milk flowing from the teat inside the inflator before you buy new ones.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You want to be able to see the milk, right? So you can tell when to detach?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You will see milk going through your milk hose or claw if you machine has one. Some only have a Y and individual shut-offs. If they are silicone inflations then a good cleaning with bleach and leave them out in the strong sun with your hoses (which will clear the whitened hoses) they should work fine. Really look them over to find any nicks or damage. Silicone inflations are the more expensive ones, but they do last a VERY long time. I have the Vanguard claw with silicone inflations and plastic shells. The plastic shells will usually break before the inflation, particularly if you have a stomping doe who enjoys kicking off her machine!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have no idea what a vanguard claw is. LOL I am concerned about transferring disease from the used inflations. Off to look up vanguard claw...


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Michelle,
I still use the old Surge pulsators, but when they bite the dust I'm going to switch to Interpulse. For one thing Interpulse can be washed in water, and for another parts for the Surge pulsators are no longer made and are getting hard to find, apart from the basic rebuild kits.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Michelle, the milk travels by pulsation and vacuum through the inflations/shells to a receptacle, oval shaped sphere with a built in vacuum shut-off for BOTH inflations at the same time. The the milk hose runs from the claw to the bucket or pipeline and the vacuum line runs to the pulsator then the vacuum system. The Vanguard claw allows for no back flushing of milk. To milk one teat if one side milks faster than the other, I use a plug which is inserted into the inflation so the other can continue to milk.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Michelle, do I need to take a drive?? LOL. I am in the process of putting together a whole new system too. Let me know if I can help.

Shawna


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You do need to come look at it!  Help me learn what I am supposed to do with this thing!


----------

